# Gurgling stomach?



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone.. let the questions begin....

We've had Bella for a little over two weeks and all is going so great!

On friday I brought her to work for the afternoon and I noticed when i went home to get her , her tummy was gurgling...not growling like hungry, but gurgling like when you can feel stuff in your tummy moving?

She had one bout of funny looking poop, then all was well.

We woke up and her tummy was gurgling agin this morning.

She's eating drinking #1'ing and #2'ing fine, and playing up a storm.

Of course I have a call into the vet (who I'm not thrilled with, personality wise, but he is a great Dr), but was wondering if anyone had this happen before.

And theres been no change in diet or water, she's on eukanuba puppy dry food and a little proplan puppy wet food, and she's not getting anything people food wise, and sometimes a dab of nutri cal..

thanks so much!!

rie


----------



## Cute Pixy (Oct 7, 2004)

When I first got Pixy at 7 weeks she had the same problem. I soon discovered that she had a very bad case of worms. I think she had tape worms. It was really gross. Once we got that taken care of her stomach doesn't make as much noise.


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

*reply to Mia*

thanks so much for the answer, I'm still waiting for the vet....

I too thought worms right away, but didn't see any in her #2 

She was wormed at the breeder, plus my vet prescribed another 10 days of Albon shortly after I got her

She had a follow up on 10/23 and they checked her #2 again, and said it was clear....

Grrrr on the vet for not calling me!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey's belly does that sometimes in the morning and it makes her not want to eat  we usually give her something she cant resist-- like peanut butter -- and that usually takes care of the gurgles... and then she'll eat breakfast. 

but if you say she's eating fine i agree it probably isn't hunger gurgles. i have no experience with worms either so i can't help you... i just hope little bella feels better soon!


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

me too, i'm giving the vet another 15 mins or so then calling again


----------



## Cute Pixy (Oct 7, 2004)

Did you find out what was wrong with her tummy?


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

well the vet said it could have been something she got into outside and it never happened again,

chi's sure like to keep us on our toes, yes?

its 1:30 am and Bella is rarin to go, AND she just jumped off my recliner.. almost gave me a heart attack

what's losing a little sleep when you have an adorable little one right? (at least that's what i keep telling myself!!)


----------

